# VK - Orcish RDTA - CCell 0.6ohm - Restock



## Gizmo (12/7/16)

From the makers of Moradin and Fishbone iCloudCig comes the Orchish RDTA / RDA Now in stock
http://www.vapeking.co.za/icloud-orchish-rdta-and-rda-stainless-steel.html

Ccell 0.6Ohm now in stock
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-ceramic-ccell-replacement-coil-5-pack.html

and restocks of Ego AIO in Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (12/7/16)

Hi @Gizmo does the Parkwood branch have stock of cCells?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/7/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi @Gizmo does the Parkwood branch have stock of cCells?



We just got the stock in so they wont have yet. Should have by Thursday


----------



## ChadB (12/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We just got the stock in so they wont have yet. Should have by Thursday


Thanks - Please update when they have stock


----------



## PsyCLown (13/7/16)

Will you guys bring in the Fishbone 25 when its released?


----------



## Gizmo (13/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Will you guys bring in the Fishbone 25 when its released?



Arriving early next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

